# life partner visa..super confused!



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,
I am English and have been living in the Uk with my SA boyfriend for 2 years. We are moving over to SA in December and I will be applying for a Life Partner Visa. My questions are firstly, do I apply for temporary residency at the same time, are they 2 separate permits? Also, my intension is to start up my own business once in SA and as I'm understanding it, a business endorsement can only be applied for in SA?
lastly (sorry)! I am having great difficultly in finding out any info or checklist required for the LLP on the website? Do I need to go to the SA Embassy in London or the High Comission? As far as I can see on either of their websites, no info?
Apologies for perhaps repeating the same questions as others but the replies seem to all be different!?
Many thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Pinched this from another site, hope it is of assistance:
he South African Immigration Act states that a South African Citizen or Permanent Resident Holder has the right to bring their foreign partner to the Republic to live with them. This may be your husband, wife, boyfriend or girlfriend, - same sex relationships are included. Obviously it's not as easy as just jumping on the first plane, there is a procedure to follow and Immigration Act and Regulations must be adhered to.

What is the correct permit to apply for? There are 2 different Visitor permits available to the partners of returning SA Citizens/ Permanent Resident Holders.


1. For married couples the correct permit to apply for is a Spousal Permit, you must have been married for 5 years or more. 
2. Those people who are not married can apply for a life partner permit. The criteria for this are that you are basically in a committed relationship which involves cohabitation and mutual financial and emotional support.

Can I apply for temporary or permanent residence permit (TRP)?


You need to apply and be in possession of temporary residence permit before you can qualify for the permanent residence permit these qualifying TRP’s come in different categories such as being on work permit for 5 years or more, being in possession of exceptional skills work permit, work permit to conduct own business and married to a South African citizen for 5 years or more.

Temporary Residence Permits


Should you be married to, or in a relationship with a South African citizen or permanent resident you can apply for a temporary residence permit (permit to accompany spouse) purely by proving that this relationship or marriage exists. A basic example of this is in the case of marriage, a marriage certificate would be the proof required. If you are not married but in a ‘Life Partnership’ (which means that you are in a permanent homosexual or heterosexual relationship) this must be proven by submitting an affidavit signed by both parties, attesting that the spousal relationship is to the exclusion of any other person. In addition to this supplementary proof of cohabitation and shared financial responsibilities must be provided.


These permits are usually granted for a period one year to three years provided that the requirements have been met they may also be renewed if the necessary documentation has been provided and requirements met. 

Working whilst holding a Temporary Resident Permit

For many returning South Africans, in particular their life partners or spouses being able to work is one of their major worries. Often it is believed that prospective employers need to prove ’no South African’ can do the job, qualifications must be certified and national advertisements taken out etc. Life partners or spouses will be required to apply and be issued with relevant work permits, study permits or own business permit before they can be allowed to engage in any work related activities in the country. 


Permanent Residence Permits


Applicants who have been the spouse or life partner of a South African Citizen or permanent resident for more than 5 years may apply for Permanent Residence. In the case of a life partner application it is essential that substantial evidence can be given for the entire length of the relationship.

Further useful Information:


After permanent residence has been obtained the life partner/spouse needs to submit proof that the relationship still exists within 2 years of the issuance of the permit. If the applicant fails to do so the permanent residence permit will be revoked.

After a further 3 years, the permanent residence permit cannot be revoked on the terms of a break-up of the marriage/relationship.

The Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to monitor whether the marriage/ relationship still exists. 
Should the applicant be the holder of a temporary residence permit, the applicant shall apply for permanent residence within 3 months from the date upon which he or she qualifies to do so.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you gone through all the information given on the Home Affairs website (UK and NI) ?
:: South African High Commission ::


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks very much! Yes, have looked on that site but they don't seem to have any info or forms for Life Partner Visa?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

moo72 said:


> Thanks very much! Yes, have looked on that site but they don't seem to have any info or forms for Life Partner Visa?


Read no 2 posted above:


2. Those people who are not married can apply for a life partner permit. The criteria for this are that you are basically in a committed relationship which involves cohabitation and mutual financial and emotional support.


----------

